# [SOLVED] Windows Error Recovery - WERCON - Firefox - BSOD - no memory dump file -



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there
I have a one yr old Acer desktop with Vista Home premium.
Lately when I turn the computer on in the mornings, all is fine, I enter my password , get to welcome screen, and am ready to start working, and the computer restarts itself without any warning.

I get a screen then headed "Windows error recovery", " windows did not shut down properly"and a selection of four choices.
I select start windows normally, which it does, and then I have no further problems until the next morning

what can I do please?
thanks, cheers
peter


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hello petergo007,

Disable automatic restarts. Then when the problem happens you may get a Blue Scree error with details. Make a note of the details and post back.

Here is the steps to disable auto restart
http://www.winvistatips.com/disable-automatic-restart-a84.php


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi Makinu
thank you for your suggestion.
May I kindly ask if I uncheck the auto restart, and receive the blue screen, will I have a choice to restart the computer in normal mode?

Any idea why it does this just once a day, and just when I turn the computer on in the mornings?

thanks, cheers
peter


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

After the restart you should get the options to choose.

Maybe a driver that is causing the issue.

When you turn on the computer is it starting from standby, hibernate, or a complete shutdown.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

a complete shutdown.

During the day, I turn the computer to , well, I'm not sure if its stand by or hibernate, but which ever it is, I tap on the keyboard, and the welcome screen returns, I enter my password, and bingo, alls well

thnx again Makinu


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi again Makinu

I unchecked the auto restart, and this morning I got the blue screen.
Basically it said , make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed., and
Run driver verifier against any new or suspect drivers.

I don't believe I have installed any new hardware or software recently.

May I kindly ask how do I run the driver verifier agent?
Where do I select that option from please?

thanks so much again
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

What was the bugcheck (STOP error) on the BSOD (Blue Screen)?

e.g., 0x0000000a, (0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

It also may say "Probably caused by abcd123.sys" 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC
thanks for the quick reply.
I will have to turn off the computer then, and when I get the BSOD, I will make a note of the info that you requested, and post it
As I need the computer during the day, I don't want to chance turning it off right now, call me paranoid or anxious .
thnx again
peter


----------



## jalan (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

this error solution available on microsoft site...so simply you open this site and solve your problem...


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi again

I shut down the computer and turned the power off also. I reconnected, and turned the computer on. 
I still have auto restart unchecked.
This time, with fingers crossed, no BSOD, so I didnt see the bugcheck or 'probably caused by' message.

Lets see what happens tomorrow morning
Thanks for your patience
peter


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi
I left the computer for about 30 minutes in normal state, and when I returned I was greeted with a BSOD, which said

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE

stop: 0x0000009F (0x00000003, 0x84297B70, 0x86134070, 0x868FF568 )

I powered off, then powered back on and started the computer, and am using it now, but am quite worried

I did update a Nvidia driver this morning from the Windows Update menu

thanks for any help

peter


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi, have a look at this MS site :-
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929762


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi everyone, and thanks for the help to date

Happily, everything worked fine for a few days, until this morning, when I got a BSOD with a different message this time

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

stop: 0x000000A followed by a four series of numbers similar to previous

what do I do now please?

thanks so much everyone
peter


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC

I am sadly getting BSOD each day when I start the computer.
This morning I received two BSOD <arrgghhh>

The first time was the old one about Driver_IRQL_not less or equal etc

The 2nd time, got a new message
"run driver verifier
STOP: 0x000000c5

I sent you a zipped dumpfiles yesterday to your Private email address
as I have been unable to upload the zipped file to this forum

I am also installing updated drivers for 4 applications at present, and now have to restart, and hope for the best

thanks so much again
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

I did locate your email and the files. For some reason they were in the SPAM folder. For future reference, send me a PM if I fail to reply to your email or thread.

There were 12 files contained in the zip attachment you sent to me via email. They ARE NOT Vista mini kernel dumps. I was able to partially process them - there is no doubt in my mind that they are from Firefox. Your Vista OS is listed in the various system reports you originally provided to me in this thread as Vista Home Premium SP1; however the Firefox dumps show some Vista modules to be pre-SP1 based on their version number. This could be from Windows SxS (side-by-side - \windows\winsxs folder); not sure. All of the dumps are dated between June 23 and October 15, 2008; this thread was started on November 16. So why no dumps for the last month?

I was able to determine that *xul.dll* was the cause of the crashes, timestamp = Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008. The driver belongs to Firefox, which was running at the time of the BSODs. Java and Flash Player were involved in the BSODs as well. There was no bugcheck or STOP error code as I usually see in Vista dumps, but I did find an NT STATUS exception code of *0x80000003* - a breakpoint. This code indicates that you somehow installed a "checked build" vs. a "free build". A checked build incorporates additional dbug checks to help identify internal program problems as soon as they occur. I know the checked build here is not your Vista OS and I assume it to be Firefox. Then there is Java and Flash Player.

The remedy may be to un-install Firefox then re-install the newest version. You should try this first. What bother me is the change made to your system's PATH - Firefox is primary; it should not be in the path statement at all.

```
Path=[COLOR=Red]C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox[/COLOR];C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\ZipGenius 6\
```
It should read:

```
Path=C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem
```
Anything can be listed after \wbem like the ZipGenius6 folder - but not before c:\windows\system32. The path is used in Vista to tell the system the order in which to search for files when called upon.

I noticed hundreds of app crashes in your system dating back to July 2007. You also have old installations of Lavasoft AdAware (a product that I have seen BSOD Vista to hell and back and DO NOT recommend), AVG 7 anti-virus (AVG 8 has been out for months now) and Alwil !Avast - another product I do not like nor recommend. The app crashes include Firefox, Thunderbird, Windows Explorer, Internet Explorer, MS Money, ERecovery.exe, zg.exe, TFService.exe, winamp.exe, AVG, and so on. Windows Updates has also crashed at times. I also found outdated device drivers - Realtek - 2006; NVIDIA - 2007, although some are June 2008; Marvell Yukon Ethernet - Dec 2007 (this may be OK); E1G60 - Intel PRO/1000 NDIS 6 - 2006, etc...

If this were my system, I would re-install Vista and start fresh - especially knowing that the app crashes started within 24 hours of the very first system boot-up on 7/31/2007 ~ 16:00 hours.

It is your call whether you wish to try and salvage this Vista install or not. I did see that you have a 233 GB (250GB) hard drive with 3 partitions - 

```
Partition	Disk #0, Partition #0 - Recovery partition	
Partition Size	6.83 GB (7,336,917,504 bytes)	
	
Partition	Disk #0, Partition #1 - drive c:	
Partition Size	113.20 GB (121,544,962,560 bytes)	
Free Space	62.29 GB (66,884,308,992 bytes)		

Partition	Disk #0, Partition #2 - drive d:	
Partition Size	112.85 GB (121,174,824,960 bytes)	
Free Space	78.87 GB (84,680,998,912 bytes)
```
During a re-install, drive c: would be re-formatted and all data lost. You can back up user profile folders - pix, music, docs, favorites, etc... ALL programs will have to be re-installed. I don't know what you have on drive d: - but that would remain in-tact.

There are basically 4 reasons that a system would not produce mini-kernel dumps - like your's is not:
1. No page file on the OS drive (or insufficient size)
2. System crash settings not set to produce full kernel or mini-kernel dumps
3. User installed program interferes w/ Vista's BSOD dump creation process
4. Insufficient space on OS drive

My conclusion is #3 and I find Firefox to be the primary culprit. 

I suggest that you back up all personal profile files you wish to keep and re-install Vista. I believe that the Firefox checked build in conjunction with Java, Flash Player, !Avast, possibly AVG 7, most definitely Lavasoft AdAware and other unknown program installations has likely caused corruption of Vista NT Kernel modules. There is an easy way to repair those using SFC, but I think it is inevitable that corruption will be ongoing and cause you continued app crashes and BSODs.

Any ? - thoughts, concerns, comments, etc... - just let me know - post back! I will try to answer anything you would like to inquire about.

Again... apologies for the delay in providing you with this reply. I saw your post earlier and took the time to carefully go over every file and report that you sent to me - via email and those attached to this thread.

The dbug log from one of the dumps is below in the code box.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



```
Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\petergo007_Vista_11-24-08\#__DUMPS\3e76a48d-eda1-4d9f-af32-66821e45db8c.dmp]
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Wed Oct 15 08:38:25.000 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 4:01:37.000
................................................................
..................................................
eax=0018dc30 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000006 edx=00000008 esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=77960f34 esp=0018db78 ebp=0018dbe8 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=001b  ss=0023  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=003b  gs=0000             efl=00200246
ntdll!KiFastSystemCallRet:
77960f34 c3              ret
0:000> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Exception Analysis                                   *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Unable to load image C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\xul.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xul.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xul.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mozcrt19.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mozcrt19.dll
Unable to load image C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jpinscp.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jpinscp.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jpinscp.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jvm.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jvm.dll
Unable to load image C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\nspr4.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nspr4.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nspr4.dll
Unable to load image C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NPSWF32.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NPSWF32.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msvcr71.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for awt.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for awt.dll
Unable to load image C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jpishare.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for jpishare.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for jpishare.dll
Unable to load image C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\net.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for net.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for net.dll
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: kernel32!pNlsUserInfo                         ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: kernel32!pNlsUserInfo                         ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  ffffffff -- (.exr 0xffffffffffffffff)
ExceptionAddress: 00000000
   ExceptionCode: 80000003 (Break instruction exception)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 0

FAULTING_THREAD:  00000408

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  STATUS_BREAKPOINT

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0x80000003 - {EXCEPTION}  Breakpoint  A breakpoint has been reached.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (HRESULT) 0x80000003 (2147483651) - One or more arguments are invalid

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  STATUS_BREAKPOINT

BUGCHECK_STR:  APPLICATION_FAULT_STATUS_BREAKPOINT

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 779606a0 to 77960f34

STACK_TEXT:  
0018db74 779606a0 769177d4 000000ec 00000000 ntdll!KiFastSystemCallRet
0018db78 769177d4 000000ec 00000000 00000000 ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc
0018dbe8 76917742 000000ec ffffffff 00000000 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xbe
0018dbfc 6d972cd9 000000ec ffffffff 00010152 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0x12
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
0018df40 6e81a4b4 6d68da23 0246a204 0018df74 xul+0x332cd9
0018df58 6d68ab39 0018df74 316b6438 00000046 mozcrt19+0x3a4b4
0018dfd0 6d7a0712 0018e31c 316b6408 0246a200 xul+0x4ab39
0018e190 6d784e53 00000046 00000000 0018e318 xul+0x160712
0018e338 7684c5b4 7684c573 0018e3b8 000304d8 xul+0x144e53
0018e33c 7684c573 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!NtUserPeekMessage+0xc
0018e364 76843c74 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!_PeekMessage+0x74
0018e390 6d429558 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!PeekMessageA+0x129
0018e3f8 1ca09c91 1a4c98f4 0018e454 000304d8 jpinscp+0x9558
0018e43c 1ca02cb1 00000000 1ca08099 000013a8 0x1ca09c91
0018e478 1ca02cb1 000013a8 1f4dd518 0018e488 0x1ca02cb1
0018e4a8 1ca02cb1 00000000 1f4dd518 1f4dd518 0x1ca02cb1
0018e4e4 1ca02cb1 1f4e2ed8 00000000 1f4dc758 0x1ca02cb1
0018e518 1ca00247 1f4dc758 00001fab 0018e670 0x1ca02cb1
0018e534 1be6bd2d 0018e590 0018e738 0000000a 0x1ca00247
0018e538 0018e590 0018e738 0000000a 22e72b70 jvm+0xcbd2d
0018e53c 0018e738 0000000a 22e72b70 1ca09030 0x18e590
0018e674 76851aff 316b1fc7 00000000 000304d8 0x18e738
0018e6d0 1a4c98f4 1a4c0100 1a4c98f4 0018e6d4 user32!UserCallWinProcCheckWow+0x10d
0018e6f4 0018e700 1be78453 1a4c98f4 0018e730 0x1a4c98f4
0018e6f8 1be78453 1a4c98f4 0018e730 00000001 0x18e700
0018e700 0018e730 00000001 2770e184 0018e740 jvm+0xd8453
0018e704 00000000 2770e184 0018e740 1a4c98f4 0x18e730


STACK_COMMAND:  ~0s; .ecxr ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
xul+332cd9
6d972cd9 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  xul+332cd9

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: xul

IMAGE_NAME:  xul.dll

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48dae678

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  STATUS_BREAKPOINT_80000003_xul.dll!Unknown

BUCKET_ID:  APPLICATION_FAULT_STATUS_BREAKPOINT_xul+332cd9

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=0018dc30 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000006 edx=00000008 esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=77960f34 esp=0018db78 ebp=0018dbe8 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=001b  ss=0023  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=003b  gs=0000             efl=00200246
ntdll!KiFastSystemCallRet:
77960f34 c3              ret
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
0018db74 779606a0 769177d4 000000ec 00000000 ntdll!KiFastSystemCallRet (FPO: [0,0,0])
0018db78 769177d4 000000ec 00000000 00000000 ntdll!NtWaitForSingleObject+0xc (FPO: [3,0,0])
0018dbe8 76917742 000000ec ffffffff 00000000 kernel32!WaitForSingleObjectEx+0xbe (FPO: [SEH])
0018dbfc 6d972cd9 000000ec ffffffff 00010152 kernel32!WaitForSingleObject+0x12 (FPO: [2,0,0])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
0018df40 6e81a4b4 6d68da23 0246a204 0018df74 xul+0x332cd9
0018df58 6d68ab39 0018df74 316b6438 00000046 mozcrt19+0x3a4b4
0018dfd0 6d7a0712 0018e31c 316b6408 0246a200 xul+0x4ab39
0018e190 6d784e53 00000046 00000000 0018e318 xul+0x160712
0018e338 7684c5b4 7684c573 0018e3b8 000304d8 xul+0x144e53
0018e33c 7684c573 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!NtUserPeekMessage+0xc (FPO: [5,0,0])
0018e364 76843c74 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!_PeekMessage+0x74 (FPO: [6,0,4])
0018e390 6d429558 0018e3b8 000304d8 00000000 user32!PeekMessageA+0x129 (FPO: [5,0,4])
0018e3f8 1ca09c91 1a4c98f4 0018e454 000304d8 jpinscp+0x9558
0018e43c 1ca02cb1 00000000 1ca08099 000013a8 0x1ca09c91
0018e478 1ca02cb1 000013a8 1f4dd518 0018e488 0x1ca02cb1
0018e4a8 1ca02cb1 00000000 1f4dd518 1f4dd518 0x1ca02cb1
0018e4e4 1ca02cb1 1f4e2ed8 00000000 1f4dc758 0x1ca02cb1
0018e518 1ca00247 1f4dc758 00001fab 0018e670 0x1ca02cb1
0018e534 1be6bd2d 0018e590 0018e738 0000000a 0x1ca00247
0018e538 0018e590 0018e738 0000000a 22e72b70 jvm+0xcbd2d
start    end        module name
00020000 0006d000   firefox  firefox.exe  Wed Sep 24 21:14:54 2008 (48DAE60E)
008f0000 008fb000   VistaStartMenu VistaStartMenu.dll Fri Jun 19 18:22:17 1992 (2A425E19)
057b0000 057b8000   sunmscapi sunmscapi.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
0a470000 0a47c000   verify   verify.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
0a480000 0a48f000   zip      zip.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
0ef90000 0efcc000   regutils regutils.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
10000000 1003f000   TFWAH    TFWAH.dll    Thu Apr 24 18:47:05 2008 (48110DE9)
1bda0000 1bff0000   jvm      jvm.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
30000000 30396000   NPSWF32  NPSWF32.dll  Mon Mar 24 23:21:10 2008 (47E86FA6)
600b0000 600e0000   nspr4    nspr4.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
600e0000 600e7000   plds4    plds4.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
600f0000 600f7000   plc4     plc4.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
602a0000 602e9000   nssckbi  nssckbi.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
602f0000 60315000   softokn3 softokn3.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60320000 60338000   nssdbm3  nssdbm3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60340000 603ea000   nss3     nss3.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
603f0000 60404000   nssutil3 nssutil3.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
60410000 60430000   ssl3     ssl3.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60430000 60448000   smime3   smime3.dll   Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60450000 60489000   freebl3  freebl3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
6d000000 6d12e000   awt      awt.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:29 2008 (47BEBF39)
6d180000 6d1a3000   dcpr     dcpr.dll     Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
6d1b0000 6d1c1000   deploy   deploy.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
6d210000 6d263000   fontmanager fontmanager.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
6d270000 6d278000   hpi      hpi.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
6d310000 6d32f000   java     java.dll     Fri Feb 22 07:25:32 2008 (47BEBF3C)
6d420000 6d438000   jpinscp  jpinscp.dll  Fri Feb 22 07:25:41 2008 (47BEBF45)
6d440000 6d450000   jpioji   jpioji.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:42 2008 (47BEBF46)
6d450000 6d474000   jpishare jpishare.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:43 2008 (47BEBF47)
6d570000 6d583000   net      net.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
6d590000 6d599000   nio      nio.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
6d600000 6d621000   npjava13 npjava13.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:34 2008 (47BEBF3E)
6d640000 6df9e000   xul      xul.dll      Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
6e720000 6e727000   xpcom    xpcom.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
6e730000 6e7dd000   js3250   js3250.dll   Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
6e7e0000 6e88e000   mozcrt19 mozcrt19.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:38 2008 (48DAE676)
6e890000 6e8f3000   sqlite3  sqlite3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
6e930000 6e960000   mlang    mlang.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:40:07 2006 (4549BCF7)
6ed70000 6ed78000   browserdirprovider browserdirprovider.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
6edc0000 6ede3000   brwsrcmp brwsrcmp.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
720e0000 722e4000   msi      msi.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:42:33 2006 (4549BD89)
72bd0000 72bd6000   IconCodecService IconCodecService.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:56 2006 (4549BCEC)
72ee0000 72fe7000   shdocvw  shdocvw.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:15 2006 (4549BDB3)
735c0000 73601000   winspool winspool.drv Thu Nov 02 05:45:14 2006 (4549BE2A)
73b90000 73ba2000   pnrpnsp  pnrpnsp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:28 2006 (4549BDC0)
73bb0000 73bb6000   rasadhlp rasadhlp.dll Thu Nov 02 05:42:58 2006 (4549BDA2)
73bd0000 73bdf000   NapiNSP  NapiNSP.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:41:15 2006 (4549BD3B)
73be0000 73be8000   winrnr   winrnr.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:03 2006 (4549BE1F)
73d10000 73dec000   dbghelp  dbghelp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:21 2006 (4549BCC9)
73eb0000 73f62000   WindowsCodecs WindowsCodecs.dll Wed May 23 22:23:49 2007 (4654F735)
74470000 74477000   wsock32  wsock32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:45:22 2006 (4549BE32)
744e0000 744f5000   msacm32_744e0000 msacm32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:41:02 2006 (4549BD2E)
74500000 74566000   AudioEng AudioEng.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:12 2006 (4549BCC0)
74730000 74737000   midimap  midimap.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:40:55 2006 (4549BD27)
74740000 74761000   AudioSes AudioSes.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:14 2006 (4549BCC2)
747a0000 747a9000   msacm32  msacm32.drv  Thu Nov 02 05:41:03 2006 (4549BD2F)
74820000 748d7000   propsys  propsys.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:46 2006 (4549BD96)
74b90000 74b9f000   nlaapi   nlaapi.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:03 2006 (4549BD6B)
74ba0000 74bd0000   wdmaud   wdmaud.drv   Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
74c10000 74c48000   oleacc   oleacc.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:43 2006 (4549BD93)
74c50000 74c77000   MMDevAPI MMDevAPI.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:19 2006 (4549BD03)
74cc0000 74cf3000   winmm    winmm.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:45:01 2006 (4549BE1D)
74f30000 750c4000   comctl32 comctl32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:25 2006 (4549BD09)
750d0000 750d4000   ksuser   ksuser.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:33 2006 (4549BD89)
75230000 7526f000   uxtheme  uxtheme.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:07 2006 (4549BDE7)
75330000 7535d000   wintrust wintrust.dll Thu Nov 02 05:45:19 2006 (4549BE2F)
753f0000 753f7000   avrt     avrt.dll     Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
75540000 75546000   WSHTCPIP WSHTCPIP.DLL Thu Nov 02 05:45:11 2006 (4549BE27)
75550000 75555000   msimg32  msimg32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:42 2006 (4549BD92)
75560000 7557a000   powrprof powrprof.dll Thu Nov 02 05:43:44 2006 (4549BDD0)
755e0000 75618000   rsaenh   rsaenh.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:43:10 2006 (4549BDAE)
75650000 75695000   schannel schannel.dll Mon Jun 18 22:07:52 2007 (46773A78)
75850000 7588b000   mswsock  mswsock.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:01 2006 (4549BD69)
758b0000 758b6000   wship6   wship6.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:05 2006 (4549BE21)
758c0000 758c8000   version  version.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:04 2006 (4549BDE4)
75950000 75957000   credssp  credssp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:40:48 2006 (4549BD20)
75a20000 75a40000   dhcpcsvc6 dhcpcsvc6.DLL Mon Jun 25 22:49:11 2007 (46807EA7)
75a40000 75a47000   winnsi   winnsi.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:02 2006 (4549BE1E)
75a50000 75a85000   dhcpcsvc dhcpcsvc.dll Mon Jun 25 22:49:10 2007 (46807EA6)
75a90000 75aa9000   IPHLPAPI IPHLPAPI.DLL Thu Nov 02 05:41:19 2006 (4549BD3F)
75b40000 75c31000   crypt32  crypt32.dll  Thu Jan 25 22:05:02 2007 (45B96FDE)
75c80000 75c92000   msasn1   msasn1.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:41:21 2006 (4549BD41)
75cc0000 75d2a000   netapi32 netapi32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:41:39 2006 (4549BD53)
75d30000 75d5b000   dnsapi   dnsapi.dll   Sun Dec 16 06:39:26 2007 (47650E6E)
76050000 76064000   secur32  secur32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:46 2006 (4549BDD2)
76070000 7608e000   userenv  userenv.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:02 2006 (4549BDE2)
761b0000 761b7000   psapi    psapi.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:49 2006 (4549BD99)
761c0000 762e7000   urlmon   urlmon.dll   Thu Jun 26 23:53:16 2008 (4864642C)
762f0000 76434000   ole32    ole32.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:42 2006 (4549BD92)
76440000 764bd000   usp10    usp10.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
764c0000 76505000   iertutil iertutil.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:11 2006 (4549BCFB)
76510000 7652e000   imm32    imm32.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:40:57 2006 (4549BD29)
76530000 765ef000   advapi32 advapi32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:30 2006 (4549BCD2)
765f0000 766b3000   rpcrt4   rpcrt4.dll   Mon Jul 16 23:15:24 2007 (469C344C)
766c0000 7674c000   oleaut32 oleaut32.dll Wed Dec 05 23:06:22 2007 (4757753E)
76750000 767a5000   shlwapi  shlwapi.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:21 2006 (4549BDB9)
767b0000 76824000   comdlg32 comdlg32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:25 2006 (4549BD09)
76830000 768ce000   user32   user32.dll   Wed Feb 14 23:05:34 2007 (45D3DC0E)
768d0000 769a8000   kernel32 kernel32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:42:24 2006 (4549BD80)
769b0000 769f9000   Wldap32  Wldap32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:45:40 2006 (4549BE44)
76a00000 76a29000   imagehlp imagehlp.dll Mon Apr 16 22:44:51 2007 (462434A3)
76a30000 774fe000   shell32  shell32.dll  Thu Apr 24 00:50:01 2008 (48101179)
77500000 77506000   nsi      nsi.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
77510000 775d7000   msctf    msctf.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:41:30 2006 (4549BD4A)
775e0000 7762b000   gdi32    gdi32.dll    Wed Feb 20 23:38:27 2008 (47BD0043)
77630000 776b4000   clbcatq  clbcatq.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:53 2006 (4549BCE9)
776c0000 7776a000   msvcrt   msvcrt.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:41:53 2006 (4549BD61)
77770000 778f9000   setupapi setupapi.dll Wed Dec 05 23:06:21 2007 (4757753D)
77900000 77a1e000   ntdll    ntdll.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:43:37 2006 (4549BDC9)
77a20000 77a23000   normaliz normaliz.dll Thu Nov 02 04:33:06 2006 (4549AD42)
77a30000 77a39000   lpk      lpk.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:40:15 2006 (4549BCFF)
77a40000 77a6d000   ws2_32   ws2_32.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:44:46 2006 (4549BE0E)
77a70000 77b40000   wininet  wininet.dll  Thu Jun 26 23:54:15 2008 (48646467)
7c360000 7c3b6000   msvcr71  msvcr71.dll  Tue Jul 11 21:35:36 2006 (44B451E8)
start    end        module name
76530000 765ef000   advapi32 advapi32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:30 2006 (4549BCD2)
74500000 74566000   AudioEng AudioEng.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:12 2006 (4549BCC0)
74740000 74761000   AudioSes AudioSes.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:14 2006 (4549BCC2)
753f0000 753f7000   avrt     avrt.dll     Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
6d000000 6d12e000   awt      awt.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:29 2008 (47BEBF39)
6ed70000 6ed78000   browserdirprovider browserdirprovider.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
6edc0000 6ede3000   brwsrcmp brwsrcmp.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
77630000 776b4000   clbcatq  clbcatq.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:53 2006 (4549BCE9)
74f30000 750c4000   comctl32 comctl32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:25 2006 (4549BD09)
767b0000 76824000   comdlg32 comdlg32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:25 2006 (4549BD09)
75950000 75957000   credssp  credssp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:40:48 2006 (4549BD20)
75b40000 75c31000   crypt32  crypt32.dll  Thu Jan 25 22:05:02 2007 (45B96FDE)
73d10000 73dec000   dbghelp  dbghelp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:21 2006 (4549BCC9)
6d180000 6d1a3000   dcpr     dcpr.dll     Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
6d1b0000 6d1c1000   deploy   deploy.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
75a50000 75a85000   dhcpcsvc dhcpcsvc.dll Mon Jun 25 22:49:10 2007 (46807EA6)
75a20000 75a40000   dhcpcsvc6 dhcpcsvc6.DLL Mon Jun 25 22:49:11 2007 (46807EA7)
75d30000 75d5b000   dnsapi   dnsapi.dll   Sun Dec 16 06:39:26 2007 (47650E6E)
00020000 0006d000   firefox  firefox.exe  Wed Sep 24 21:14:54 2008 (48DAE60E)
6d210000 6d263000   fontmanager fontmanager.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
60450000 60489000   freebl3  freebl3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
775e0000 7762b000   gdi32    gdi32.dll    Wed Feb 20 23:38:27 2008 (47BD0043)
6d270000 6d278000   hpi      hpi.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:30 2008 (47BEBF3A)
72bd0000 72bd6000   IconCodecService IconCodecService.dll Thu Nov 02 05:39:56 2006 (4549BCEC)
764c0000 76505000   iertutil iertutil.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:11 2006 (4549BCFB)
76a00000 76a29000   imagehlp imagehlp.dll Mon Apr 16 22:44:51 2007 (462434A3)
76510000 7652e000   imm32    imm32.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:40:57 2006 (4549BD29)
75a90000 75aa9000   IPHLPAPI IPHLPAPI.DLL Thu Nov 02 05:41:19 2006 (4549BD3F)
6d310000 6d32f000   java     java.dll     Fri Feb 22 07:25:32 2008 (47BEBF3C)
6d420000 6d438000   jpinscp  jpinscp.dll  Fri Feb 22 07:25:41 2008 (47BEBF45)
6d440000 6d450000   jpioji   jpioji.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:42 2008 (47BEBF46)
6d450000 6d474000   jpishare jpishare.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:43 2008 (47BEBF47)
6e730000 6e7dd000   js3250   js3250.dll   Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
1bda0000 1bff0000   jvm      jvm.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
768d0000 769a8000   kernel32 kernel32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:42:24 2006 (4549BD80)
750d0000 750d4000   ksuser   ksuser.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:33 2006 (4549BD89)
77a30000 77a39000   lpk      lpk.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:40:15 2006 (4549BCFF)
74730000 74737000   midimap  midimap.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:40:55 2006 (4549BD27)
6e930000 6e960000   mlang    mlang.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:40:07 2006 (4549BCF7)
74c50000 74c77000   MMDevAPI MMDevAPI.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:19 2006 (4549BD03)
6e7e0000 6e88e000   mozcrt19 mozcrt19.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:38 2008 (48DAE676)
747a0000 747a9000   msacm32  msacm32.drv  Thu Nov 02 05:41:03 2006 (4549BD2F)
744e0000 744f5000   msacm32_744e0000 msacm32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:41:02 2006 (4549BD2E)
75c80000 75c92000   msasn1   msasn1.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:41:21 2006 (4549BD41)
77510000 775d7000   msctf    msctf.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:41:30 2006 (4549BD4A)
720e0000 722e4000   msi      msi.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:42:33 2006 (4549BD89)
75550000 75555000   msimg32  msimg32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:42 2006 (4549BD92)
7c360000 7c3b6000   msvcr71  msvcr71.dll  Tue Jul 11 21:35:36 2006 (44B451E8)
776c0000 7776a000   msvcrt   msvcrt.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:41:53 2006 (4549BD61)
75850000 7588b000   mswsock  mswsock.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:01 2006 (4549BD69)
73bd0000 73bdf000   NapiNSP  NapiNSP.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:41:15 2006 (4549BD3B)
6d570000 6d583000   net      net.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
75cc0000 75d2a000   netapi32 netapi32.dll Thu Nov 02 05:41:39 2006 (4549BD53)
6d590000 6d599000   nio      nio.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
74b90000 74b9f000   nlaapi   nlaapi.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:03 2006 (4549BD6B)
77a20000 77a23000   normaliz normaliz.dll Thu Nov 02 04:33:06 2006 (4549AD42)
6d600000 6d621000   npjava13 npjava13.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:34 2008 (47BEBF3E)
30000000 30396000   NPSWF32  NPSWF32.dll  Mon Mar 24 23:21:10 2008 (47E86FA6)
77500000 77506000   nsi      nsi.dll      Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
600b0000 600e0000   nspr4    nspr4.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60340000 603ea000   nss3     nss3.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
602a0000 602e9000   nssckbi  nssckbi.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60320000 60338000   nssdbm3  nssdbm3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
603f0000 60404000   nssutil3 nssutil3.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
77900000 77a1e000   ntdll    ntdll.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:43:37 2006 (4549BDC9)
762f0000 76434000   ole32    ole32.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:42 2006 (4549BD92)
74c10000 74c48000   oleacc   oleacc.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:42:43 2006 (4549BD93)
766c0000 7674c000   oleaut32 oleaut32.dll Wed Dec 05 23:06:22 2007 (4757753E)
600f0000 600f7000   plc4     plc4.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
600e0000 600e7000   plds4    plds4.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
73b90000 73ba2000   pnrpnsp  pnrpnsp.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:28 2006 (4549BDC0)
75560000 7557a000   powrprof powrprof.dll Thu Nov 02 05:43:44 2006 (4549BDD0)
74820000 748d7000   propsys  propsys.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:42:46 2006 (4549BD96)
761b0000 761b7000   psapi    psapi.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:49 2006 (4549BD99)
73bb0000 73bb6000   rasadhlp rasadhlp.dll Thu Nov 02 05:42:58 2006 (4549BDA2)
0ef90000 0efcc000   regutils regutils.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
765f0000 766b3000   rpcrt4   rpcrt4.dll   Mon Jul 16 23:15:24 2007 (469C344C)
755e0000 75618000   rsaenh   rsaenh.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:43:10 2006 (4549BDAE)
75650000 75695000   schannel schannel.dll Mon Jun 18 22:07:52 2007 (46773A78)
76050000 76064000   secur32  secur32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:46 2006 (4549BDD2)
77770000 778f9000   setupapi setupapi.dll Wed Dec 05 23:06:21 2007 (4757753D)
72ee0000 72fe7000   shdocvw  shdocvw.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:15 2006 (4549BDB3)
76a30000 774fe000   shell32  shell32.dll  Thu Apr 24 00:50:01 2008 (48101179)
76750000 767a5000   shlwapi  shlwapi.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:43:21 2006 (4549BDB9)
60430000 60448000   smime3   smime3.dll   Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
602f0000 60315000   softokn3 softokn3.dll Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
6e890000 6e8f3000   sqlite3  sqlite3.dll  Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
60410000 60430000   ssl3     ssl3.dll     Wed Sep 24 21:16:39 2008 (48DAE677)
057b0000 057b8000   sunmscapi sunmscapi.dll Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
10000000 1003f000   TFWAH    TFWAH.dll    Thu Apr 24 18:47:05 2008 (48110DE9)
761c0000 762e7000   urlmon   urlmon.dll   Thu Jun 26 23:53:16 2008 (4864642C)
76830000 768ce000   user32   user32.dll   Wed Feb 14 23:05:34 2007 (45D3DC0E)
76070000 7608e000   userenv  userenv.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:02 2006 (4549BDE2)
76440000 764bd000   usp10    usp10.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
75230000 7526f000   uxtheme  uxtheme.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:07 2006 (4549BDE7)
0a470000 0a47c000   verify   verify.dll   Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
758c0000 758c8000   version  version.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:44:04 2006 (4549BDE4)
008f0000 008fb000   VistaStartMenu VistaStartMenu.dll Fri Jun 19 18:22:17 1992 (2A425E19)
74ba0000 74bd0000   wdmaud   wdmaud.drv   Thu Nov 02 05:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
73eb0000 73f62000   WindowsCodecs WindowsCodecs.dll Wed May 23 22:23:49 2007 (4654F735)
77a70000 77b40000   wininet  wininet.dll  Thu Jun 26 23:54:15 2008 (48646467)
74cc0000 74cf3000   winmm    winmm.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:45:01 2006 (4549BE1D)
75a40000 75a47000   winnsi   winnsi.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:02 2006 (4549BE1E)
73be0000 73be8000   winrnr   winrnr.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:03 2006 (4549BE1F)
735c0000 73601000   winspool winspool.drv Thu Nov 02 05:45:14 2006 (4549BE2A)
75330000 7535d000   wintrust wintrust.dll Thu Nov 02 05:45:19 2006 (4549BE2F)
769b0000 769f9000   Wldap32  Wldap32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:45:40 2006 (4549BE44)
77a40000 77a6d000   ws2_32   ws2_32.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:44:46 2006 (4549BE0E)
758b0000 758b6000   wship6   wship6.dll   Thu Nov 02 05:45:05 2006 (4549BE21)
75540000 75546000   WSHTCPIP WSHTCPIP.DLL Thu Nov 02 05:45:11 2006 (4549BE27)
74470000 74477000   wsock32  wsock32.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:45:22 2006 (4549BE32)
6e720000 6e727000   xpcom    xpcom.dll    Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
6d640000 6df9e000   xul      xul.dll      Wed Sep 24 21:16:40 2008 (48DAE678)
0a480000 0a48f000   zip      zip.dll      Fri Feb 22 07:25:31 2008 (47BEBF3B)
 
__________________________________________ 
 
[URL="http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html"][COLOR=blue][U]by [COLOR=Red]jcgriff2[/COLOR], Moderator, Microsoft Support,  Tech Support Forum  * com[/U][/COLOR][/URL]  
 
Tue 12/09/2008 
06:02:33.14
```


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC

I am overwhelmed, firstly by your kindness, and time and effort to help, and also by all that you have sent to me, as I am not a computer whiz.

I believe I will uninstall Firefox, as I recall now, many times once I have the desktop up, and then click on the FF icon, that is when it crashes.

Unlike in the old days, one used to get a CD with a new computer. I don't have that. I have a CD that was created for me by the retailer. It is a genuine MS product though. I am very nervous to use it

I would like to try what ever else first before reinstalling Vista

I still dont have any windows dumpfiles folder

Should I run verifier.exe or is it to dangerous, from articles I have seen by googling?

thank you again JC
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

You're welcome. I like the digging and investigation into system crashes. It is actually relaxation therapy at times. Not to mention interesting.

The version of FireFox you have has got to go. Un-install it then run the Windows installer cleanup utility to remove remnants -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Un-install any other programs that you don't use any longer. AdAware, AVG 7 and Avast should be among the un-installed. Re-boot in between each of these 3 un-installs. 

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Download and install AVG 8 Free Edition - 

http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe

Now, a few housekeeping items. Bring up an _elevated_ administrative command prompt - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | the black cmd/DOS screen appears - a few commands to run - 

Vista Cleaning Manager Utility - 

```
[size=2]
cleanmgr tuneup
[/size]
```
Check all the boxes and let it run. This can be re-run at any time.

The Vista System File Checker/repair utility - 

```
[b][size=2]sfc /scannow[/b][/size]
```
This may take a little while - re-boot upon completion to allow files in use to be repaired.

Download and install Auslogics disk defrag - 
http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/download

Go to desktop, right-click on Auslogics icon and select run as admin.

The driver verifier (d/v) is not dangerous at all. I have seen those 'horror' stories as well. The d/v will BSOD your system if it flags a driver. BSOD = system crash; sys crash = bad thing; ergo d/v bad. Not true.

At this time I don't recommend running it - not until all of your device drivers are updated. I show your system to be an Acer Aspire T180.

Go to the Acer driver update site - http://global.acer.com/support/download.htm

Get all driver updates - specifically - 

```
Realtek High Definition Audio driver
Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
BIOS - if avail
   current = Phoenix Technologies, LTD R01-B3, 2/7/2007
```
After these are installed along with any outstanding Windows Updates, then we can look at the driver verifier if BSODs persist.

I do believe and hope the un-install of FFox will return crash dump control to Vista.


Finally... your Vista DVD discs - you should be able to create them yourself - 
http://oem.windowsreinstall.com/acer/acerrecoverydisks.htm

You also have a Vista Recovery partition on your system as the above states. ALT+F10 during boot-up gets you into it. 

That is it for now. 

Any ? - post away!

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

g'day JC

well I did almost everything you suggested , except for the installer cleanup, which, if what I saw and understood, was only for MSFT products.

so all drivers are up to date, FF has been reinstalled, did the housekeeping chores <grin>

One thing that cropped up was an error message when I did the System File checker sfc /scannow

"Windows resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them"

told to go to the windows CBS log

I went to the C:\windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log, but when I tried to open the txt file, was told that I do not have access

thanks again for everything
regards
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

Copy the cbs.log file to your docs & zip up there.

Is Firefox working OK? IE7?

Run Vista System Health Report - save in HTM or HTML format -
START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 seconds - viewer appears - save as HTM or HTML file

Run msinfo32 - save as NFO file
START type *msinfo32* - hit enter - viewer appears. Save as NFO (sys info) file - you'll see NFO file ext when you go to save it

CBS log is a huge log file (text) - about ~20mb. You may need to attach this as separate zip file - 5 allowed per post.

How is the system running overall? Where/who made the Vista DVD for you - local store/ national chain?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC

so far FF is working perfectly, and so is the computer

the Vista DVD was made in front of me at the retail store, which by Panama standards is like a chain store in the USA

I zipped the three files, the CBS log, the NFO and the HTML one
and hope that they come up

thank you again, and your wonderful patience as you plow through this epic issue for me

saludos
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

You are welcome. Still both interesting and a mystery as to the origin of that version of FireFox. But it appears that is now over.

The Windows Installer Cleanup utility is for any installed program other than Office products. The CBS file shows many files repaired - not uncommon.

The Vista Health Report still showing those items from previous post - I assume you ran the reports prior to un-installing them? Good. Having all of these will inevitably conflict w/ each other and end result usually = BSOD. 


```
Avira AntiVir PersonalEdition
AVG 7.5.552
avast! antivirus 4.8.1229 [VPS 081113-1]
```
I would advise un-install each; re-boot in-between.

Per prev post - link for AVG 8 - 

http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe

You also have Lavasoft Ad-Aware installed. I would get rid of this as well.

I would still at some point (near future!) like to see you re-install Vista - primary reason are many app crashes back into 2007 - obviously pre-dating this incredible FireFox episode. My opinion - your call, of course.

Did you get the driver updates in? Did you burn the Vista DVDs?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC

well, its been a week since the last BSOD.
I can;t begin to thank you enough for the clear and understandable help you provided.

I removed Adaware.
I uninstalled and reinstalled FF, also AVG and Avast.
Also I found a terrifiic free utility called DriverMax Agent, which scans the PC, then allows you to download for free the required updated drivers.

Haven't figured out why Nvidia needs updating almost daily. I am not doing that though.

once again thanks a lot, and best wishes for the Holiday Season

peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter...

1 week BSOD free... good news and just in time for the Holidays. Wish you the best. 

It was a pleasure working w/ you - always nice when I can get the info I seek. Thanks for that.

Happy Holidays.

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: New Problem -----[SOLVED] Windows error recovery*

hi JC

Merry Xmas

This morning, got the BSOD again after a week or so of no issues.
Today it was STOP: 0x00000000001
APC_INDEX_MISMATCH

did some googling, but nothing very helpful, except one link to a download that claims to fix all windows errors

http://tinyurl.com/7y6j5q

I get anxious about websites that offer free scans, and rpairs, so I aven't tried this yet.

I find that Nvidia has driver updates almost daily, do you think I need to update the driver that often?

I could not find the windows/minidump file again

thanks for any advice and help

best wishes

peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Peter. . .

Sorry to hear of new BSOD - that bugcheck is different than the others. No, NVIDIA should not be installing and updating each day - it may be checking to see if updates necessary? And also NO to that site for the registry cleaner. 

*0x1* - APC_INDEX_MISMATCH - there is a mismatch in the APC state index. More on APC -

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms681951(VS.85).aspx

The most common cause for 0x1 bugcheck is when a file system has a mismatched pair of critical region calls - need one entering then one to exit. 

0x1 is an internal kernel error and can only occur on "checked" builds and occurs upon exit from a system call.

Do you recall that phrase "checked build"? A developers testing version that contains break points.

Peter, I would absolutely at this time re-install Vista. I see nothing but problems ahead if you do not. Furthermore, it is vital that you find out if there may be an issue with your copy of the Vista OS. My analysis of your crashes a few weeks ago all pointed at Firefox. What if not? I doubt you have a checked Vista build based on all that I have seen.

I would re-install Vista and get your system back to a pristine state so we can rule out Vista as the "checked" build.

Happy Holidays!

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Happy Holidays back at ya JC

well, my holidays won't be happy if I have to reinstall Vista <sigh>

I have 2 DVD disks that were prepared in the retail shop.

I also prepared a "Windows Vista Recovery CD" several months ago, that is about 150Mb in size

I'm sorry about my ignorance with these things, but do I have to format the H.D first then use the disks, or can I just place either the DVD or the CD in, and restart the computer?

When I get these BSOD's, I unplug the computer from the mains, wait a minute then replug it in, and restart the machine, and no problem........... until maybe the next day

thanks JC
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

I wonder about those Vista DVDs prepared in the retail shop. I may be off, but 150 MB for Vista sounds low. Maybe not given it is pre-SP1. Your systeminfo shows an OEM license code - which is just fine. I should also mention that your Windows license was validated (per event logs) and the original date of your Vista install was July 31, 2007. So your system has been up and running for 1.5 years.

I went back and checked your system info and I do see a 6.83 GB hidden partition (no pun intended!) - you should be able to boot from this recovery partition and re-install Vista.

There really is no work on your part, per se - let the system do it. It will reformat the OS drive c: only and leave your 113 GB d: drive in tact. It usually takes me about 1 - 1.5 hours to re-install. But that will be >>90% system time. You invoke the recovery partition (usually via F10 during boot), select restore to factory condition/ default settings, and leave for an hour. Upon return enter the computer name, your user name then 10 - 15 min later you are at desktop. Allow ALL Windows Updates and driver updates in. Re-install your programs, copy your user profile folder files in (Pix, music, docs, favorites, etc...), install anti-virus and you should be set.

I do believe this to be the best course of action for you here. Just to ask - did the store burn those DVDs from *your* system?

Two items to do 1st - get system specs so you have all devices.

- Belarc advisor will provide you with device detail, key code info and installed programs
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

- Everest home edition - 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_everest_home/


Merry Christmas!

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

hi JC

The Vista DVD prepared in the shop is about 4Gb.done on July 31st, 2007.
The Recovery CD I prepared recently from an article I read somewhere is about 150 Mb.

Which one should I use?

I do not understand about the hidden partition?

Lets say I am reay to reinstall the Vista:
I turn of the computer?
or do I leave the $Gb DVD in the drive first

when I turn the computer back on, will I be able to insert the DVD?

when do I do the F10 thingy?

How do you invoke the "recovery partition?

My CD/DVD is drive is "E"

My "D" drive is the MSFT backup program copies of my data files etc etc

I'm getting very anxious and I have not even started <grins, sighs>

thnks JC

peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

You ask as many questions as you want to. No such thing as a dumb question - after all, you'll be showing someone this in a week or 2!!

You DO NOT have to format the drive b4 installing Vista - it will do it during that ~ 1hour period that I mentioned - only c:

You have actually 3 partitions on your hard drive. c: d: and 1 hidden - the recovery partition. Re-start & press F10 during boot-up. This should invoke the recovery partition. If you get there, choose the option to restore... factory defaults/settings.

To use the DVD - not sure which.. try recovery 1st that you burned. We can do this as many times as it takes. To boot from DVD, you may have to change system BIOS settings - F2 or F12 during boot. Here is screenshot:



Believe me, it is not complex at all.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

you are too kind m8

sorry, no screen shot <smile>

OK, how do you change the BIOS settings

still not clear as to when I put the CD or DVD into the computer, before I turn the power off, or after I restart the machine?

thanks again JC

peter


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

whoops

I wanted to mention that the "Recovery CD" has only 3 files and or folders on it

Boot folder
Sources folder
bootmgr file

Probably go with the retail store created DVD, what do you think?

cheers
peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

Retail store DVD will be fine. But what about the hidden recovery partition - did you try to invoke it?

That would be my 1st choice. F10 during boot, if not CTRL+F11, esc, could be any # of combos.

Sorry about that great screen shot - this s/b easier to view -- click 2x on it to enlarge -



Try either F2 or F10 to get into BIOS (during boot-up - no mouse, just up/down arrow keys).

I'll be on at times - send PM so I get immediately. Are you in USA, UK, ... general location, please.

Did you run Belarc & everest? If so, send them to me via email. I'll go through to get some links for you for familiar programs.

Merry Christmas!

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

good morning JC

hope you and your loved ones have a Merry Christmas.
I live in Panama, which is same time Zone at New York

May I ask which part of the planet do you live on?

I have 3 email addresses for you. May I kindly ask if you could shoot me an email with which email address is best to reach you the fastest <smiles>

OK, as I didnt hear back from you in my good time, I went ahead. I used the Recovery CD I had prepared, but that didnt do anything, only an error message, that it was not compatible with my version of windows <go figure>

So, I took a deep breath, and followed your excellent instructions, and reinstalled Vista from the store created DVD, after spending several hours making copies of everything I valued.

Compared to previous versions of reinstalling Windows, this was a breeze, and EASY!!!!!

I owe you big time JC, you were extremely helpful and patient with me.

So, all I want for Xmas, is no more BSOD's

thanks again, best wishes
peter

PS will send you a Belarc report a bit later


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

Merry Christmas!

New Jersey, USA.

Yes... Vista re-install is really painless. The benefits will be immense. I know file back up can be a pain. I may be able to help automate that as well. Common cmd/DOS commands could probably do it.

Where did you back files up to? are they zipped? Is Music all together under one folder on backup - Docs, Pix, etc...??

JC

.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Merry Xmas in New Jersey, m8

I backed up all my music, pictures, data and collection of freewares etc to a DVD

once the reinstallation was done, it was a breeze to reinstall my A V proggies, then Thunderbird and Firefox, and load Office etc etc etc

took a little time, but thats cool

I thank you so much young fella

have a great 2009

peter


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows error recovery*

Hi Peter. . .

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

You are very welcome.

I am so glad that all of this worked out for you.

This has been without a doubt one of the most interesting and challenging cases I have ever been involved with. Not to mention all that I have learned from it as well.

I cannot begin to thank you for your cooperation and persistence. It was a stroke of luck that I came upon your thread after you took the time to email me all that I asked for - so PLEASE... in the future - send a PM if expecting to hear from me and do not. If I promise to answer - I mean it.

Hopefully, though... the re-install will keep you going for a while - but if something come up - even a question - just start a new thread here in Vista Support.

Take Care - Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I have just read through this thread and the commitment from JC is something to behold. I am however afraid that experience points to another and most likely cause of all your problems. This unit ships with a 250 W power supply upgraded to 350 for the increased CPU option BOTH are inadequate and do create the sort of problems you were experiencing. It will not cost you too much to put another power supply in it is easy to do a shop should not charge more then $30 to do it get as good a unit as you can afford look to 500W as a min.


----------



## petergo007 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Windows error recovery + new power supply ??*

hi
the computer keeps closing down once a day still. I have checked all contacts, they are firm and fine. I checked the beep codes, and although I couldnt find anything to match, I was getting continuous beeps till I pulled the plug, the last 4 days, I am just getting one short quick beep, then the windows recovery error, then select ' restart windows normally', and I'm ok for the rest of the day.

I appreciated the comment to add to the 350Kw power supply, but I am in Panama, and not being a technical person, may I kindly ask what that means and where do I go for something like that?

The computer is now doing what it was doing before we reinstalled Vista

appreciate any help, regards
peter


----------

